# Autotek Mean Machine 66HC, 44HC Specs Information



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

This is Pro. a VERY LONG Shot. But,... I am searching for the Specs Information on the older White Mean Machine 66HC, and the 44HC amplifiers. I know of someone of whom has information on the MXI series and the General 99,66,44 series ,but nothing about the HC amplifiers. On the Board of the 66HC. I see the 99/66HC of which have the same Chassis as well as the 44C/66 models. I do remember what the 2 Ohm and 1 Ohm Switches are for and how to change then when not in operation as well. Does anyone happen to have any information of a Manual or Specs information Booklet about the HC series of Autotek Mean Machines? The old White amps? I thank you for your time.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow!! I thought Id get some kind of response by now.I guess these amps are older than most care to run these days? Ill keep an eye out on here just in case. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I take it that this is a dead thread. Ill see if I can get a hold of Steve maybe. Thanks


----------

